
Ionic vs React vs Native for Mobile SDK (B2B2C) Usecase - rashoodkhan
At my work, we distribute our application through SDK for all channels (Web, iOS, Android). We have the current codebase in three different languages and implementing a new feature requires making changes in all three.<p>The application does not use any specific native component, and handles a large amount of networking through websockets.<p>Want to understand, what are the tradeoffs in building a JS based SDK for all devices. Which framework is being used in enterprises to distribute SDK&#x27;s? Any pitfalls in using one vs the other.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
PaulHoule
You are talking about some kind of "web service" API that has an SDK?

From the very beginning, "Remote Procedure Call" frameworks have generated
stubs to access a remote API based on models. I can't imagine people are
developing APIs of this complexity

[https://aws.amazon.com/sdk-for-java/](https://aws.amazon.com/sdk-for-java/)

without some kind of code generation. Of course there is SOAP, but there has
to be some way to do it that is more modern. If you wish, click on my HN
profile and email me because code generation from models is my favorite thing
to do these days.

